# Close to kidding?



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi all, I have a pygmy doe due with a single. Billy went in on the 1st of jan meaning she’s due anytime now, however scanner recons she’ll be the 9th of June.
She’s starting to be a bit unsettled today, constantly rubbing her belly against the gates & not bleating as much (she’s a constant bleater unless she’s getting attention). How long do you recon she’ll be? I still think the scanners estimate is more accurate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is still an estimate. Her udder needs to fill more. Really can't say when.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Yea, she's close, but I'd say she still has a few more days....maybe a week, give or take. Sometimes it's hard to guess especially if it's her first kidding.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

is this her first kidding? her udder might not come down more if its her first. i'd say a few days still. when u see the clear mucus it'll prolly be that day.


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> Yea, she's close, but I'd say she still has a few more days....maybe a week, give or take. Sometimes it's hard to guess especially if it's her first kidding.


Thank you, thought that. Hoping she doesn’t go on too long


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> is this her first kidding? her udder might not come down more if its her first. i'd say a few days still. when u see the clear mucus it'll prolly be that day.


Yeah it’s her first kidding. Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Updated photo from just now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder isn’t super tight, so she has a little more to go.


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Her udder isn’t super tight, so she has a little more to go.


Thank you so much! Thought that


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@newtonfarmpygmygoats you must read the book of doe code. You think its now, the scanner says the 9th... momma doe says" i will have the kid just when I see fit to, and when I am good and ready" sadly, goats were created to drive us insane and the present us with the ultimate cuteness to help us forget... that we actually want to sell them...


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Tanya said:


> @newtonfarmpygmygoats you must read the book of doe code. You think its now, the scanner says the 9th... momma doe says" i will have the kid just when I see fit to, and when I am good and ready" sadly, goats were created to drive us insane and the present us with the ultimate cuteness to help us forget... that we actually want to sell them...


 Thank you i will do! Haha that’s so so true! She looks like baby has dropped down a lot today, will get updated photos tomorrow so hopefully not too much longer (no doubt she’ll keep me waiting!). I’ll probably keep her kid as she’s one of my favourites from my herd


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Updated photos from today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Udder has a long way to go to be a full udder.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes I agree with the above. She does look like the kid dropped though... sometimes some does udders don’t fill up until after they’ve kidded.


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Yeah i though the same. I think cos she’s a first timer the udder will fill that day or after she’s kidded. Has got noticeably bigger this week though. Kid has definitely dropped down in the last 24 hours


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Photos from tonight (sorry for bad photos, sun too bright to take decent ones)


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Update: pawing at the ground, won’t stay still & very moody tonight. Usually the friendliest goat ever so fingers crossed. Won’t let me near her at all now


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah. Sometimes they bag up just before. Has she started nesting and become very vocal?


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Yeah. Sometimes they bag up just before. Has she started nesting and become very vocal?


She’s been nesting for about a week now, she’s always very very vocal however seems very quiet tonight compared to her usual. I can grab the top of her tail head & touch my fingers together too. Bit more settled just now eating grass x


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Herblady bits are not as protruding as I have seen. I think she might have maybe 2 to 3 daus still. You have the quiet before the storm now...


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Herblady bits are not as protruding as I have seen. I think she might have maybe 2 to 3 daus still. You have the quiet before the storm now...


Thank you! Her due dates wednesday so you’ll be right enough with your estimate i think x


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Photos from tonight


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Nope still not poochy enough. Her lady parts will look like they are overly swollen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor.


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Doe code of honor.


Haha, hoping she’s not much longer! I can’t deal with the waiting about


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Goats like keeping us on our toes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure do.


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Photos from tonight


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Could that be a tape worm segment or what? coming out of her hind end? I can't zoom in to take a closer look, could someone else take a closer look just in case, please?


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Could that be a tape worm segment or what? coming out of her hind end? I can't zoom in to take a closer look, could someone else take a closer look just in case, please?


I checked and vet checked too, no worms. Thank you for your concern though, it’s appreciated.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you for letting me know. Glad to hear she is okay on the worm front.


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Thank you for letting me know. Glad to hear she is okay on the worm front.


Your more than welcome. Vet was actually here dehorning calves at the time this photo was taken & said it was most likely the tinest bit of discharge considering she’s due. We have a strict worming routine in place & all my goats had worm counts 2 days ago with the all clear.


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Tail ligaments have gone!🥳🥳 Very quiet this morning, glazed eyes and unsettled.


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Now have discharge & she’s grinding her teeth🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh ooh here we go.... good luck


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)

Meet merlin🥰


----------



## newtonfarmpygmygoats (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw hello baby goat Merlin. Congratulations.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Look at that little fluff ball. So cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Adorable! Congrats to you and mama goat!


----------

